# We Got Babies



## Graybeard (Jul 29, 2020)

Only two in the photo but I think I saw her feeding three.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2020)

I had a hummingbirds nest when I was a kid. It was from N. Idaho. Lichen on outside and the rest was cottonwood cotton. inside was a little larger than a quarter and so soft. Very cool picture..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2020)

Very cool  so tiny.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks, I was told too they use spider webs as nesting material too. Thanks for the comments. 

We had a commercial photo studio back in the film days and quit when things went digital. I really struggle with digital thinking, trying to teach an old dog new tricks. One trick I used with wedding photography was I set my camera at f 5.6 at a 60 of a second and duct taped it in place. I knew how far to be away from the subjects with my flash. It allowed me to schmooze with folks and helped them relax. Now with digital it seems like if I touch one button or another everything goes south fast.


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dave, 
That’s really cool. We get ruby throats in the garden and three times in the garage. It’s strange but when they get into the garage they will not fly out open doors. They fly around the ceiling and we have to net them to release them. We also have had hummingbird moths in the garden. They are pretty cool also!

Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 29, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 31, 2020)

AWESOME!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 31, 2020)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks, I was told too they use spider webs as nesting material too. Thanks for the comments.
> 
> We had a commercial photo studio back in the film days and quit when things went digital. I really struggle with digital thinking, trying to teach an old dog new tricks. One trick I used with wedding photography was I set my camera at f 5.6 at a 60 of a second and duct taped it in place. I knew how far to be away from the subjects with my flash. It allowed me to schmooze with folks and helped them relax. Now with digital it seems like if I touch one button or another everything goes south fast.


Oh, how true, how true! However, I've been able to do away with so much flash with my new body. Can put on a 500mm and handhold interior shots of choirs and such and not be grainy/noisy much at all. I've gotten to where I embrace them new-fangled gadgets. Also like going on a vacation and not having to look forward to $500 of processing the 40 rolls I would come back with.


----------

